# Aquarium Fail



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

The kids wanted a pet. Our dogs recently died and we just weren't ready for another dog or cat. Settled on fish. I bought a used 65 gallon tank. It came with all the supplies we needed. Everything was washed. We ran the tank with just water for a few days, then bought 4 goldfish and a gourami, gravel and decorations. 
The water turned very cloudy when we added the fish and the gravel and decorations. All fish died within 2 days. 
Tank emptied. Water replaced. And it's cloudy again. I've read that is common after water change, but should clear up in a day or two. After 5 days, it's still cloudy.
I had the water tested at a local fish store and they said it was fine. They tested for ammonia, nitrate, ph. 
Any ideas?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Did you see this article already?

https://www.aqueon.com/articles/how-to-fix-cloudy-tank-water-for-a-new-fish-tank


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Did you see this article already?
> 
> https://www.aqueon.com/articles/how-to-fix-cloudy-tank-water-for-a-new-fish-tank


That was a heck of a perfect answer. Well played.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

i have read similar articles (although maybe not that exact one). Others have said the cloudy water would clear up within a couple days. I'm at day 5 which is why i am thinking something else may be wrong. 
I'm going to let it go for a few more days and see if it starts to clear up. thanks!


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

It probably wont clear up until you cycle the tank. Do a fishless cycle and buy a test kit to test for Ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. Dip strip tests are notoriously inaccurate so stay away from them.
https://www.amazon.com/API-Freshwater-Master-Test-Kit/dp/B00K004TNO

https://fishlab.com/how-to-cycle-aquarium/

Do a google search on cycling an aquarium for tons more information.

Until the tank builds up desirable microbiota, you'll continue to have cloudy water. If your filter doesnt already have filter floss in it, add it. It will catch much of the cloudiness. Buy it from a petstore or in bulk at Walmart. I use quilting batting. They say to buy non fire retartant batting but its hard to find and I've never had any problem with regular batting.

After the tank is cycled, then add the fish and be prepared for the various algae infestations that will hit. Its a never ending battle until the tank is settled in.

BTW, when the fish died, were you using a Chlorine neutralizer if you're on city water? Chlorine is instant death to fish.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Thejarrod I do this for a living, any questions fire away AMA.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

You need to let the tank cycle. You can use the following https://www.seachem.com/stability.php to help the cycle along.

You need the tank build up the denitrifying bacteria turn ammonia--> Nitrite-->Nitrate. This is the nitrogen cycle. Then you remove the Nitrate by doing water changes.

I am more versed in salt water tank. I used one frozen shrimp and let it decompose as a ammonia source to get the cycle started along with the product I recommended. I let it go until the water cleared up and you have no ammonia or nitrite in the water. Ideally you also want the water to be low in nitrates as well. Once that has been satisfied add fish slowly over time.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

this feedback is awesome!
a bit more info...when i killed the first fish, i did NOT cycle the tank and i did NOT use "stability" additive. the second time we are using Seachem Stability additive at the label rates. it was a heavy dose at first, and about 1/2 dose every day since then. we have a couple more days to go.

I'm on a well. I used the hose to fill the tank the first time so it bypassed the filter and water softener. the second time around I used the kitchen sink water so it got filtered and softened.

i'm not using Filter Floss, but I'll get some. current setup is on a Seachem Tidal 110 filter. Filter media is 1. foam on bottom. 2. bag of matrix carbon. 3. matrix (bag of rocks). 4. Purigen.

Tested the water today. i'm reading as the following (top to bottom on the pic below):
Nitrate NO3 - close to zero
Nitrite NO2 - close to zero
PH - 7.0
Carbonate Hardness KH - 80
General Hardness GH - 30



any thoughts on getting some inexpensive fish now? or should i wait until water clarity improves?


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

The cycle is gonna take a few weeks. Once you see your nitrates showing up and everything else is zero you should be gtg. Put a little fish food in there...you have to feed the cycle. I'd add a small amount now then maybe another pinch in 4 days or so.

Before adding fish do a 50% water change.


----------



## maltycolgate (Mar 3, 2021)

Same story as OP. Bought a tank, added "instant cycle" and put in a couple fish. They died 6 hours later.

Just like lawn care, I read all about cycling a tank. Purchased ammonia on Amazon to start the process.

I'm a month in on my fishless cycle and I'm just about at the point where I can safely add fish.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> this feedback is awesome!
> a bit more info...when i killed the first fish, i did NOT cycle the tank and i did NOT use "stability" additive. the second time we are using Seachem Stability additive at the label rates. it was a heavy dose at first, and about 1/2 dose every day since then. we have a couple more days to go.
> 
> I'm on a well. I used the hose to fill the tank the first time so it bypassed the filter and water softener. the second time around I used the kitchen sink water so it got filtered and softened.
> ...


When I had my freshwater tank, I went through a couple hanging filters like that and while they did the job, I was constantly maintaining them. Eventually, I went to a canister style filter that was oversized but knocked the maintenance interval down to a very comfortable level. (It's been a few years since I had a tank, I've slept since then!) My main gripe with the hanging style was that when the levels began to rise and the filter needed maint, I had to act quickly and cleaning the units I had pretty much changed most of the media, which could destabilize my levels for the next few days, and then it'd be time to maintain the filter again. I had some work-arounds, but the frequent intervals and replacing a bunch of moving parts is what finally drove me to bite the bullet and get a really good canister setup.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

It turns out that maintaining an aquarium requires more skill and knowledge that I thought. But the kids are still entertained so we are sticking with it. 
We just got three pearl Danios! They are looking happy and energetic in the tank. Crossing fingers that they will survive what is probably still a tank that is in the process of cycling .



Thanks for such great info! We plan on stocking the tank slowly over many weeks. I understand this will be better for the health of the tank and will also keep the kids interested.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't know anything about fish tanks, but that water looks a lot cleaner than in the first pic.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

To keep up with water quality you can do numerous small water changes throughout the week. Its like spoon feeding your lawn but in reverse. You are taking poisons out.

Siphon some water out into a bucket.

Fill bucket with same amount of new water.

Add a dechlor (aka Seachem Prime) to the bucket.

Pour new water into tank to replace what you removed.

FEED LIGHTLY FOR THE FIRST FEW WEEKS.

Feeding heavy the first few weeks is self-defeating. Only feed enough for the fish to eat...don't let any hit the bottom.

Once you are cycled, if you don't over feed..fish tanks are easy! Just do like a 10% water change a week.

&#128077;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm intrigued, but starting to think it would have been a lot easier to get a new dog. &#128514;


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ware said:


> I'm intrigued, but starting to think it would have been a lot easier to get a new dog. 😂


I feel like I dodged a bullet since my daughter changed her mind from a fish tank to a hamster.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The best thing about a fishless cycle is that you don't have to introduce fish that could bring disease or parasites into the tank. Plus your kids won't be falling in love with a feeder fish.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

An update:
My theory is that I poisoned the fish by filling the tank through an old outdoor hose. I checked that hose water today and smelled disgusting, like old rubber or plastic. I only did this once, but I believe the residual crap left in the tank was enough to keep killing the fish. 
I believe I'm on the way to a healthy tank. Today we:
50% water change 
Used gravel washing siphon thing 
Added Acural F to clarify water 
Removed all decorations
Added second filter 
Added micro wadding to both filters 
Washed filter sponge ( did not wash other filter media) 
Here is side view of the tank on may 1:


This morning right after water change:


Right now, after we did all that stuff:


Body count to date:
4 feeder goldfish
1 gourami 
1 Pearl danio
2 giant danio (edit: 3rd giant danio dead)


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

I wish you lived closer. I have a 240 and a 65 up and running. If anybody wants to set up a new tank i just have them go buy a bag of media and i cycle it in my filters for a week. Then you set up a new tank (ideally using a ice chest full of my "dirty water"), add the precycled filter media, and boom off and running.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

An update after another three months.

Tank is so much better. Have not lost a fish is at least a couple months. I'm changing 1/2 water weekly. I added a few plants and upgraded the lighting . I did lose 4 snails, which is odd because they can live through almost anything . Once things settled down, it's not very much work. Maybe 15 minutes a week of maintenance. We are enjoying the fish.

Tank currently has 6 pearl danios, 3 roses barbs, 4 bosmani rainbow and 1 lemon pleco..


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Definitely fun for the kiddos! I like the pleco. Don't be too surprised if it eats your plants. It may happen, it may not


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Pleco 's name is sponge bob and he does like to eat on them. I'm trying to get the planet growing fats enough to keep up and fill in. Hopefully will end up with a carpet of plants that will be my inside lawn. …maybe we can start an aquatic lawn sub forum

:lol:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Watch those Pleco's. Mine outgrew my tank and decided to go on an adventure after a couple years. :lol:


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@MasterMech Very true, most of the plecos get quite large. Not sure about Sponge Bob, I do not know what variety he is. I used to have several clown plecos, I think they were. They stayed small, even as adults.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

yeah, common pleco can routinely get to 12-15+ inches. those things should come with a big fat warning label. Sponge Bob is a bristlenose variety, which should only get 3.5-5". I said earlier that he was a lemon...i think he might be a pineapple since the eyes are not blue. but in any case, he is definitely bristle nose variety.

he is a trouble maker. he swam up into the filter that hangs on the back of the tank. found him tangled in the filter media.

there is a nice aquarium shop near me, so if anything doesn't work for my tank, i can bring it back and they will help find a new home.


----------



## FrankMc (Jan 17, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> An update after another three months.
> 
> Tank is so much better. Have not lost a fish is at least a couple months. I'm changing 1/2 water weekly. I added a few plants and upgraded the lighting . I did lose 4 snails, which is odd because they can live through almost anything . Once things settled down, it's not very much work. Maybe 15 minutes a week of maintenance. We are enjoying the fish.
> 
> Tank currently has 6 pearl danios, 3 roses barbs, 4 bosmani rainbow and 1 lemon pleco..


Hi, what a great job you did! How does it go now? What is the volume and dimensions of your tank? |'m afraid that 20 gallon from my wish list wouldn't be enough


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

we are still having a lot of fun with the aquarium. 
our tank is a 65 gallon and i've been very happy with it. Its 36" wide x 24" tall x 18" deep. its a good sized tank. its big enough for the different types of fish to school independently, which is great to watch.

i think that 20 gallons is a fine place to start. cost of entry will be lower, and so will all the stuff it takes to maintain it. If you are hesitant about cost, look for a used tank. they are super cheap. We got the entire setup for...i think it was about $300. that is tank with lid, stand, 2 hang on back filters, lots of testing equipment, decorations, food, air pump. just had to spend an hour cleaning, and we were ready to fill it up.

if you are up for a somewhat bigger commitment, a somewhat larger tank (55 gallons or more) will come with some benefits.

the bigger volume will make water parameters more stable than smaller tanks. It will also allow for MORE FISH! i always want more fish, and different fish and more plants and different plants. there will be lots of fish that should not be kept in a 20 gallon, especially if you keep them in a school of at least 5 or 6, which is how many fish thrive.

we currently have 9 pearl danios, 9 cardinal tetra, 7 panda corydora, 1 sparkle gourami, 2 rosey barbs.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> we are still having a lot of fun with the aquarium.
> our tank is a 65 gallon and i've been very happy with it. Its 36" wide x 24" tall x 18" deep. its a good sized tank. its big enough for the different types of fish to school independently, which is great to watch.
> 
> i think that 20 gallons is a fine place to start. cost of entry will be lower, and so will all the stuff it takes to maintain it. If you are hesitant about cost, look for a used tank. they are super cheap. We got the entire setup for...i think it was about $300. that is tank with lid, stand, 2 hang on back filters, lots of testing equipment, decorations, food, air pump. just had to spend an hour cleaning, and we were ready to fill it up.
> ...


The corys are great aren't they?! I really enjoy how they swim up to the surface from time to time to get air.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

It's been years since I had tanks, but I think I always used to put black Molly in first, I think someone can correct me if I'm wrong, fish in first. Something about they produce good bacteria for tank start up. Could possibly be a good addition.


----------



## jbcarter14 (Aug 12, 2018)

The Lawnfather said:


> It's been years since I had tanks, but I think I always used to put black Molly in first, I think someone can correct me if I'm wrong, fish in first. Something about they produce good bacteria for tank start up. Could possibly be a good addition.


I think someone would recommend them because they are very hardy. But you will need to cycle it. It's another very patient hobby. I only have experience with saltwater and that's another animal. Just upgraded from a 90 to a 265. Once you get everything going it's routine maintenance. Kids love it. Also have a 6' stock tank out back with koi and goldfish. That's much easier and just as fun with the fish, lilies and lotuses.


----------

